# Xpower moving up the scales :)



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Thought I'd start a new one for 2012.

wont be an everyday update type journo,more a weekly musing type.

Soooooo

after the tonsillitis things are coming together again.

training/strength didn't drop (scales did though  )

Appetite is getting back to greedy bastard 

So things are getting back to normal

Onwards & upwards then :rockon:

Currently around 14 stone


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck mate 

Subbed!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck matey, will keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> Good luck mate
> 
> Subbed!





Milky said:


> Good luck matey, will keep my eyes peeled.


 Cheers chaps.

should be an interesting year(wel 3/4)

my biggest hurdle is not worrying about fading ABS for a few weeks/months.;

i know I can get em back in weeks if needs be,just took me years to see them lol.

Anyway off to eat a horse & it's children lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Haven't added training principles have I

back to my usual type,but a little more varied.

Basically doing 2x 6-8 on the main compounds,then 2-3x 10-15 on the iso movements (covering the bases X lol )

Routine is back to my favourite

chest/shoulders/Bis

legs

Back/Tris

yeahh buddyyyyy


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Also lol

Forgot to add

Was on 900mg decca/400mg test/50mg a day dbol

after the tonsilitis I dropped the dosages~(ya big puff X lol)

Tis now 750 decca/200test/30mg dbol a day.

feelinf feckin amazing TBH full of energy/strength.

Decca dick cuz of too little test/////

NO,then why would ya,ya don't get 200mg test a week natty & ya still get a bone on lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

welll......................

another week passes & things are going great 

Everything going in the wright direction lifts/reps improving

Feeling sooo strong @ the moment,but not going overboard so as to be in injury town anytime soon


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Another week another happy X 

Upped cals a touch to see where that takes me 

Will weigh in this week some time just to see 

Deffo looking/feeling bigger,shoulders especially seem to be growing @ the mo (or filling with water lol)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

xpower said:


> Another week another happy X
> 
> Upped cals a touch to see where that takes me
> 
> ...


Sounds good mate, water is good for the feel good factor :lol: At least I think it is


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> Sounds good mate, water is good for the feel good factor :lol: At least I think it is


Keeps the ego happy lol.

Another great week of training.Biceps still holding together nicely 

Log book beaten on everything too.

current weight

199.7Lbs


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Forgot to add....

Dbol getting dropped as the pumps are crippling me lol


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

looking good mate what weight are you in your avi?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

SteamRod said:


> looking good mate what weight are you in your avi?


Cheers 

Around 13 stone iirc


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Keep at it bro... GOOD LUCK..:cool:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Another week & more happiness for X

all going in the wright direction.

Lost a few kg after dropping Dbol (surprise )

all in all very happy @ the moment


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Crap week last week TBH.

had a few personal issues to iron out(all sorted now thankfully)

ended up missing legs ^ back


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Forgot to add...........

dropped a bit of water/fat by calorie manipulation jus to see if I still can see an abb or 2 this weekend.

hoorahh

still got a faint top 4 ;lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

not updated in a while (been a tad busy)

Things going well in general TBH.

Taking a 4 week chill so t speak(not trying to bust my ass for the log book etc. but still training )

I find it helps me keep injury free (or less serious) whilst still moving the poundage


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

Good luck with it all pal


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Dave said:


> Good luck with it all pal


Cheers Dave.

I find it helps my tendons catch up with the silly AAS gains lol


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good Luck XPower, will be stubbing you to see your fantastic progress, if it was anything like my back or leg session it would of been better staying at home. haha


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good Luck XPower, will be stubbing you to see your fantastic progress, if it was anything like my back or leg session it would of been better staying at home. haha


 Don't lose heart mate,we all have a shoddy day/week.

pick ya self up look forward & move towards ya goals


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Another week passes & all is well (mostly)

Training going well,also found what aggravates my bicep tendons.Hammer grip curls on the Olympic combo bar


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Taking next week off as a rest week.

since the car accident I've been a bit shaken/sore so I'm resting up & collecting myself ready for a push


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Hope you have a speedy recovery mate.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers fat .

I'll be back


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How's the car mate ?

Is it a right off ?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Milky said:


> How's the car mate ?
> 
> Is it a right off ?


 It will be mate.

I'm getting it back though,it's got loads of modifications that are worth some cash (the gearbox cost over a grand due to the differential & uprated bearings etc.)

Picked another one up to swap everything onto (reason I couldn't get the bells)

o I'll be skint for a while lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Only just seen this! Sorry about you and the car mate 

Subbed to this though, sorry I'm late!

Good luck matey


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Only just seen this! Sorry about you and the car mate
> 
> Subbed to this though, sorry I'm late!
> 
> Good luck matey


 Cheers Hotdog.

I'll get their in the end


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

xpower said:


> It will be mate.
> 
> I'm getting it back though,it's got loads of modifications that are worth some cash (the gearbox cost over a grand due to the differential & uprated bearings etc.)
> 
> ...


Hey fu*k the DB's mate just glad your getting sorted...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Milky said:


> Hey fu*k the DB's mate just glad your getting sorted...


Cheers mate


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

What car is it mate?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> What car is it mate?


 Not something to most PPLs taste 

It's an MG ZS 180 modded for performance/handling

My name on here is from the MG Xpower branding lol

Been an MG nut for many years for my sins


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

xpower said:


> Not something to most PPLs taste
> 
> It's an MG ZS 180 modded for performance/handling
> 
> ...


at least u can pick them up cheap


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

any pics?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> any pics?


Got a couple of the new one (same colour as the injured one  )


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Rest weeks started well.

Spent the day prepping/spraying a rear bumper.

Omly to run out of paint lol.

Backs ruined more than on back day lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Crept under the radar mate!

subbed now!

No not ya car oooo sh1t,glad your ok!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Crept under the radar mate!
> 
> subbed now!
> 
> No not ya car oooo sh1t,glad your ok!


 Cheers for coming into my wee part of UM...I mean UKM 

It's a slow weekly musing more than a hey look @ me everyday type journo mind


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Tonight I'm mostly in pain from actual work lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Currently turning into a carb/booze fed mess lol.

Got some Dexaprine/metformin & low carb coming to me as of Friday


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Currently turning into a carb/booze fed mess lol.
> 
> Got some Dexaprine/metformin & low carb coming to me as of Friday[/QUOW
> 
> Weekends here,why not a?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> lol.
> 
> Back on track for now
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sh1t - thats serious defecit ur not fcukin around r u


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That will certainly prime you up for a blast,FFS that is less than my kid eats!LoL


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

1144kcals????? Wtf?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

It's all in the plan 

Based on PSMF


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> It's all in the plan
> 
> Based on PSMF


Pussy,

sh1t,

milf,

fckuing?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just seen this, good luck mate. How are you managing on that low a cals? Does that not become counter productive going that low?


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Subbed, what's your daily diet like out of interest


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow I'd be chewing my arm off on that many cals lol

Looking huge in your profile pic mate!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cals aint that low on all days (just 4 days lol)

workout days I have a wee bit more.

reason for the seemingly harsh /low cals is for the rebound on the blast


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

xpower said:


> Cals aint that low on all days (just 4 days lol)
> 
> workout days I have a wee bit more.
> 
> reason for the seemingly harsh /low cals is for the rebound on the blast


doing the same hunger pangs kicking in now badly week 2! how long are you planning on this?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> doing the same hunger pangs kicking in now badly week 2! how long are you planning on this?


Will be 3-4 weeks Tony.

The dexaprine is really good a curbing hunger I've found


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

xpower said:


> Will be 3-4 weeks Tony.
> 
> The dexaprine is really good a curbing hunger I've found


Me too can't wait for it to be over and start on a growth phase...only4 days to go before carb up for me


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

soooo

another week passes in the world of X lol

Things going well,10lbs dropped so far (obv water/glco involved)

but.....belt has gone back in a notch (how greedy I can be )

Lift wise no loss in strength,in fact some improvement.

all in all pretty pleased TBH


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> soooo
> 
> another week passes in the world of X lol
> 
> ...


X is that realy you in the Avi----fookin big change power reps!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> X is that realy you in the Avi----fookin big change power reps!


 Tis I Big (back in Jan before I got all greedy lol).Cheers for the compliment 

training going well except the left bi/elbow is giving slight gip again (FFS ol )

Sooo bi workout has changed slightly,less weight more sets & it seems to have helped pain wise (will keep this for the foreseeable)

Think jumped upto the heavier stuff (bicep wise)too quickly for my poor wee old body lol

rest of training going well TBH.

Cal manipulation going in the right direction,weight loss lessening,but fat dropping still so seem to be recomping along the way 

So mainly good.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Sooo

Another week

Another update 

Started a "blast" this week(900+ test then after 2 weekss 900+ test + 30-50 Dbol + slin for 5 weeks depending)

Also adjusted some of my training.

Bit more volume/sets &...

what...

some drop sets too 

Felt good to change up & add some variation


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Seems to be going well for you mate, how much weight have you dropped now? With the extra PED's have you upped the cals?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Seems to be going well for you mate, how much weight have you dropped now? With the extra PED's have you upped the cals?


Weight seems to be sat @ 187lbs now.

Feeding heavily during high cal days though,so hopefully some recomp will be apparent soon


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

have also slightly modified training .

Basically more volume on just about everthing


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> have also slightly modified training .
> 
> Basically more volume on just about everthing


Good work mate,how is life treating you now?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Good work mate,how is life treating you now?


 Not too bad mate TBH.

Got some whiplash I think from my incident (slowly improving)

Just looking forward to eventually getting my insurance payout lol.

wanting a change now so after another marmite motor.

Alfa 156 or GTV Busso V6 



Fecking beautiful look/sound


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't 156 turn into sieve's?

The busso mmmmm nice choice! 

Probably take them a year to pay out a?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Don't 156 turn into sieve's?
> 
> The busso mmmmm nice choice!
> 
> Probably take them a year to pay out a?


 That's the waiting game,take ya money quick but aint in a rush to give ya it back are they.

156 really depends if the owner was an enthusiast or not TBH (pretty much like many of my car faves lol)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

But that fecking Busso V6 is sooo sexy man


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> But that fecking Busso V6 is sooo sexy man


Repeat after me...'ONLY THE BUSSO V6 WILL DO' x 100


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Repeat after me...'ONLY THE BUSSO V6 WILL DO' x 100


 Yeah buddy 

Shame the new Alfas use a GM bottom end for the V6.No more Busso


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Yeah buddy
> 
> Shame the new Alfas use a GM bottom end for the V6.No more Busso


Did the busso have a weakness in there then?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Not really TBH.

The old water pump had a plastic impeller (changed later on)

I think (as with many modern cars) they tie together for money saving


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

MMMMMMMM


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh my goodness.Sex wee ahoy lol 

Ya don'y get that Italian sound from the average saloon.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I have heard Italian women make some good sounds when ya thrash them:beer:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I have heard Italian women make some good sounds when ya thrash them:beer:


 Something I aint tried(not likely either as I'm with now)

I'll have to take the busso then lol.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Had a another good weeks training 

Enjoying the slightly higher reps/sets @ the mo.

Even glimpsed an ab or two again lol

Weight has stabilised for now


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Not updated for while.

Had a few family things to get on top of (mum been ill,my good lady recovering from a big op)

Strained back a little a week or so back.Was in same place that was damaged in the car crash(mustn't of healed when I thought I was OK)

So will need to let that heal some more 

Other than that things aint too bad.

picking a new car up sunday.

Picking up a PH1 GTV 2.0 TS Sunday.

FSH,Belts variator etc just done.12 months MOT 6 months TAX 

Over the moon TBH.

A nice stop gap before I get a V6 me thinks


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

feck I am loving the car


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> feck I am loving the car


Tis a beautiful looking motor the GTV IMO

Can't wait to get her


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Tis a beautiful looking motor the GTV IMO
> 
> Can't wait to get her


I cannot wait for you!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

My nephew had one of them mate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I cannot wait for you!!!


Cheers big man.I'm like a giddy child awaiting Christmas lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Cheers big man.I'm like a giddy child awaiting Christmas lol


Rid of the others now?--Well whole one!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Rid of the others now?--Well whole one!


Sold the second Yellow MG today.

Insurance have the expensive one.

Dragging their feet as they do lol. So no payout yet.

No rush now as I have a new toy soon


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

How many miles/owners?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> How many miles/owners?


 Just run in @ 100k lol

4 owners iirc

loads of history receipts etc


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice i sold a motorhome today and have just nearly finished prepping another for our holls next week


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Nice i sold a motorhome today and have just nearly finished prepping another for our holls next week


 Of any place particular?Or just a suck it n see tour?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Of any place particular?Or just a suck it n see tour?


Avoiding the clouds type thing i recon,south coast poss,which direction are you in?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Avoiding the clouds type thing i recon,south coast poss,which direction are you in?


Up in Liverpool.

Near the beach believe it or not lol(not many know we have a beach)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Up in Liverpool.
> 
> Near the beach believe it or not lol(not many know we have a beach)


I bought one near you a few weeks ago and JJ /barsnack suggested a meet but i had missed the message,next time a??


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I bought one near you a few weeks ago and JJ /barsnack suggested a meet but i had missed the message,next time a??


 Sounds like a plan to me mate..

Didn't realise they were up this way too


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Sounds like a plan to me mate..
> 
> Didn't realise they were up this way too


Well JJ is N wales but Wales is small pmsl


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Well JJ is N wales but Wales is small pmsl


 Just down road then lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Only me 

Been a bit up n down since last posting.

not sure why (maybe all the personal issues of late? )

Any way.

One of those is sorted,got the Alfa today (at last ).

lovely wee motor.

lovely drive,no bangs/crashes etc.

very happy with her.

not got the acceleration I'm used too (not surprised @ that)

Really nice handling machine & the twin spark loves those revs


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Glad it is a gooden mate,hope you cheer up,not on tren are you???


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Glad it is a gooden mate,hope you cheer up,not on tren are you???


 Not on tren mate.Just life a bit full/hectic as the mo


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking good mate, Keep up the hard work.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Not on tren mate.Just life a bit full/hectic as the mo


All work and no play,makes Jack unhappy ya know x


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> All work and no play,makes Jack unhappy ya know x


 Indeed.

Taking some time out for reflection & to gather myself.

I WILL be back without doubt,but I know @ the moment things aint quite as they should be so a step back is required.

Plan is Reboot begins next Monday :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Taking some time out for reflection & to gather myself.
> 
> ...


Power to ya mate,i already repped ya!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Power to ya mate,i already repped ya!


 Cheers bud.

Your support is much appreciated mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

We all need it mate,it is free to give too(well sky package and lecky mmm)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Well I'm back @ it as of today 

slightly altered program (helps me n my training partner this way).

Chest/shoulders/quads

Calves/hams/back

Bis/tris

Seems a little odd maybe,but worked well today.

The break did me a world of good TBH.Will be AAS free for a month or so too (week 2 @ the mo)

Didn't lose any real strength,dropped the odd rep but all good IMO.

The Alfa is a dream to drive still too 

ATB

X


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That is the oddest workout system i have ever seen:confused1:

Explain your logic young man x


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> That is the oddest workout system i have ever seen:confused1:
> 
> Explain your logic young man x


 Who mentioned logic 

However the way it is isssss

MY TP struggles to find time for leg days.

I suffer with my left elbow/bicep

Sooo

We work the front of the body,then the back of the body (so he gets some leg work in )

Then the arm day I can do what I can depending on my old lefty.

It's kinda odd but a good compromise for us both & it will work well (Trust me boss lol )


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds,,,wel different ,however i recon you aint no fool,so get in!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Sounds,,,wel different ,however i recon you aint no fool,so get in!


Cheers big man.

sometimes we have to work around things in an unusual way.

My TP plays for 2 basketball teams so 2 games a week + 2 training sessions a week + training with me


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

he must be fit?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> he must be fit?


 He has to be.

He's a tad younger than me obviously lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Well......

Things still going fine 

Still AAS free & not lost anything strength wise (hardly surprising though only 3 weeks lol)

Couple more week of cleanliness lol

My odd routine is however working well so far & causing much pain lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey mate do you do your 3 day split 3 times a week or do you do it more than 3 times per week?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Well......
> 
> Happy days then!
> 
> ...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Hey mate do you do your 3 day split 3 times a week or do you do it more than 3 times per week?


3x a week mate.

Rest of time I work odd hours that knacker me lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

X signing in 

Interesting start to the weeks training.

Took me 4/5 days to recover from back last week (lat wise) most unusual.

Training today was OKish but not quite upto scratch (shifting the weight,but losing some endurance towards end of sets)

been feeling a bit off over the weekend (tired/lethargic)

Feeding fine pro etc OK.

Maybe the first sign of low test??

Not that it really matters cuz I'll be back on soon enough lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tou been crying over silly films yet?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Tou been crying over silly films yet?


 Hard to tell for me.

I'm quite an emotional guy anyway TBH (not a weeper in public,more inside)

Have felt just not mee over the last week (or is that not me when full of test lol)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Hard to tell for me.
> 
> I'm quite an emotional guy anyway TBH (not a weeper in public,more inside)
> 
> Have felt just not mee over the last week (or is that not me when full of test lol)


You are like me then,though i needed trt:lol: i must say training and life is 100% now,fookin strong too


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello XPOwer,

It's great to be popping back in your journal, Good read mate, is this three day split you've got on to doing, a new routine.

I am trying the russian squat routine, after my comp, See if I can withstand the sheer intensity.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> You are like me then,though i needed trt:lol: i must say training and life is 100% now,fookin strong too


 Training aint going anywhere 

My traing partner must of been secretly pleased lol.

first time he's had more than me lol

Although TBF he was just as encouraging & supportive as ever


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Well ............

What an eventfull week

Got hit with (after research) some sort of panic attacks.

They started last week on back day.Couldn't get breath & spent most of day sat outside controlled breathing (not much fun )

Felt literally like deaths door 

After much research etc low/no test + tooooo much oestrogen can do this apparently

Sooo pinned some test (  )

& hit the AI's & BP meds & things are getting back to normal now (still a little off)

Was well enough to train today so all isn't over 

ATB

X


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Aye the old fella was correct

Glad you feel on the up buddy,everything else good as can be?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Aye the old fella was correct
> 
> Glad you feel on the up buddy,everything else good as can be?


 As can be mate.

Scared the **** outa me @ the time,but knowing the reason eases the madness lol.

On a happier note,I may soon be getting that Busso I want 

Hows your shizzle Big?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> As can be mate.
> 
> Scared the **** outa me @ the time,but knowing the reason eases the madness lol.
> 
> ...


Allgood mate,trying to buy a few more caravans/motorhomes,****ts about though:rolleyes:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Well .............

I'm pleased to report that I'm back to my best again.

all my odd symptoms are now cleared & training back on full throttle 

Thank feck for that

X


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Just a quick one (as usual)

Feeling great & training hard.

Trickled a touch of tren into cycle too lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Just a quick one (as usual)
> 
> Feeling great & training hard.
> 
> Trickled a touch of tren into cycle too lol


Hay mate pleased it is all looking up now.had me worried there


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Hay mate pleased it is all looking up now.had me worried there


 Me too mate.

Thankfully the chemistry set is now in order


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Me too mate.
> 
> Thankfully the chemistry set is now in order


It sounds bloody good Imo tren can be a thing though,but you know that .


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> It sounds bloody good Imo tren can be a thing though,but you know that .


Indeed it can.

But I'm ontop of thing mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Indeed it can.
> 
> But I'm ontop of thing mate


You certainly carry the brains to deal with that my friend.ok how is the car/cars?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> You certainly carry the brains to deal with that my friend.ok how is the car/cars?


GTV going great (odd how an Alfa runs so well ehh lol)

Just on the look out for a V^ Alfa (awaiting funds)

My old car is @ a breakers.

Some lucky MG fan got all the brakes/coilovers & a few goodies for £96 (suspension alone was over 600)

But I'm with the Alfitsi now


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

A touch he had,when you getting coffers?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> A touch he had,when you getting coffers?


Dunno yet mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Dunno yet mate.


Cvnts take so long:cursing:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Cvnts take so long:cursing:


 Tell me about it lol.

But an old MG aint worth **** book price to them.

Luckily I have a plan (not to be disclosed,but not illegal either lol )


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What is happening with Um now mate?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Tell me about it lol.
> 
> But an old MG aint worth **** book price to them.
> 
> Luckily I have a plan (not to be disclosed,but not illegal either lol )


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oi moush?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Oi moush?


Ello mate.

I been a bit quiet lol.

All is well,just a few life issues so aint posted (money/work sh*t)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Not good to hear bud,it is free to chat here though,may even lift you when needed?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Not good to hear bud,it is free to chat here though,may even lift you when needed?


V true mate.

& I'm still here (not going anytime soon)

but as ya know sometimes we need a moment or 2 just to adjust/asses & move forward


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> V true mate.
> 
> & I'm still here (not going anytime soon)
> 
> but as ya know sometimes we need a moment or 2 just to adjust/asses & move forward


Very true mate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

sooo

I;m still here 

Not much to tell really still training,but have changed my dietary approach a tad

Basically it's IF/Lean gains

Been on it a few weeks now & finding it a dream TBH

Prob still some tweaking to be done but I aint getting fatter no more


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> sooo
> 
> I;m still here
> 
> ...


Hay dude,was away,now back,glad your pluckin away still,what happened to that other site,United Muscle,was it not?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Hay dude,was away,now back,glad your pluckin away still,what happened to that other site,United Muscle,was it not?


 It got taken down by the owners mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> It got taken down by the owners mate


Oh well.................


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Evening mate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Evening big man.

Hows life?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Evening big man.
> 
> Hows life?


Well i am the best i have been for well years,i have never counted cals /prot but am now and recomping,just upped from 250mg week to 750 plus 2 weeks boldone at 500mg then switch to deca/300 plus 750 sus,how about you and the Mrs?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Well i am the best i have been for well years,i have never counted cals /prot but am now and recomping,just upped from 250mg week to 750 plus 2 weeks boldone at 500mg then switch to deca/300 plus 750 sus,how about you and the Mrs?


 Good to hear mate 

Were good(her discs bad though @ the mo)

my work hours have altered a tad,but it's actually getting me more rest so not all bad.

More energy due to better sleep too


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Good to hear mate
> 
> Were good(her discs bad though @ the mo)
> 
> ...


Is it the weather mate,i know it does;nt help,but glad everything else is cool


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Is it the weather mate,i know it does;nt help,but glad everything else is cool


 It aint helping it,but it went when she was ironing of all things


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> It aint helping it,but it went when she was ironing of all things


Mate hoovering and ironing cause more back injuries than anything else!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Mate hoovering and ironing cause more back injuries than anything else!


Didn't know that.

Seems being a traditional wife/partner is fraught with danger then


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Didn't know that.
> 
> Seems being a traditional wife/partner is fraught with danger then


Well yes,but we often die of heart attacks from stress lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Thought I'd update PPl on my revised training schedule due to work changes etc (actually works better for me TBH)

1 Rest

2 Chest/shoulders

3 Calves/Hams/Back

4 Rest

5 Quads/arms

6 Rest

7 Rest

8 Rest

9 Chest/Shoulders

10 Calves/Hams/Back

11 Rest

12 Quads/Arms

13 Rest

14 Quads/Arms

15 Rest


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

where ya bin? lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> where ya bin? lol


 been here just not as active (allot going on in my life @present)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Sooo..........

After a.....

Not very eventfull year......

I

Am

Back  (feck all doubters )

Soo my training is as above

My Pulls are back (0n back day ..really X?) pulling well over 200kg again (235 & climbing back to my PB of 275  )


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Chest is getting up too

As are legs & thankfully my Biceps (3 sets of 15-20)

7x7 20kg weighted on dips followe3d by combo bar skulls @ 40+

So yea getting back feeling very positive & hoping for a great 2013


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Let us play...


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Hope everything is well mate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fat said:


> Hope everything is well mate


 Be aware

I am back

Be afraid?

Not really,but respect is earnt & I will/do


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm glad to say my Fiance is asleep on our couch (not in hospital)

I know when I am on form cuz my back day gets silly /painfull & I love it..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Night mate reps given


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Well new year is here.

X is still alive & well 

No issues to report (except slight teak in romboid last week putting a weight down lol)

Still going well

Sop here is to a cracking 2013 & getting Married too (no date set yet)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome back brother :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Milky said:


> Welcome back brother :thumbup1:


Cheer Bro.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Well new year is here.
> 
> X is still alive & well
> 
> ...


Good man i wondered when,how is she now?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Good man i wondered when
> View attachment 107789
> ,how is she now?


 evening Big man.

She's good @ the mo (had tubes up her nose for last 24hrs but out now)

sat chilling happily together 

Hows things your end?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

How is the motor situation?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> How is the motor situation?


 Still in the old Alfa @ the mo.

but

soon (hopefully)

I'll be sat in an RX8 (mad choice I know but fecking beautiful )

Reliable????????(oil usage,short engine life etc etc)

But the tick all the boxes.

4 usable seats

Rear wheel drive

LSD

Coupe

228 BHP

Revs to 9,000 RPM

* still only group 16 on the insurance (same as a 2.0 Alfa GTV)

Still want a V6 GTV but the insurance difference & practicality (seat wise) make the REX a decent punt (so long as low miles & full dealer history)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Drifting here we come,great fun imo


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Drifting here we come,great fun imo


 Indeed mate.

Not had a RWD since my Manta & MR2.

Looking forward to kicking that are end out again 

Oh &

50/50 weight distribution due to the engine & tank position (the renesis engine is tiny to look @ so is slung well behind the front axle)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pics??


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-FjVPTqHbSyY/Tf3gKJJg9AI/AAAAAAAAAhg/w71n7Vytt_U/s1600/mazdaspeed_rx-8-29.jpg

Is the sort of Rex I'm looking @

Full Mazdaspeed kit & alloys 

The tiny wee Rotary engine


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought you would have one,lovely that mate,wonder what the engine would be like in a mini?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I thought you would have one,lovely that mate,wonder what the engine would be like in a mini?


 Fecking awsome in a mini I imagine.

Talking of Minis

A few months back the bay had a V8 rear steering one up for grabs.

Bet that was an experience

Not got a REX yet,but soon as I hope


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I missed that,what did it go for?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I missed that,what did it go for?


Didn't catch the end price,but a fecking handful I imagine (of cash & driving ability too  )


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Didn't catch the end price,but a fecking handful I imagine (of cash & driving ability too  )


I always wanted a mint mk1 escort running cossie turbo running gear,i nearly bought a 4x4 pug cossie power,£5 k at time..


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I always wanted a mint mk1 escort running cossie turbo running gear,i nearly bought a 4x4 pug cossie power,£5 k at time..


MK1 Escorts are superb looking cars even today IMO.

add in that cossie power & you'll scare the living ... out of most things.

Imagine it in an old beige escort lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rust and biscuit wheels pmsl


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Rust and biscuit wheels pmsl




Sweet looking motor 

My Dad had many a Cortina back in the day (when we actually had industry in Sheffield )


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I had that one and 20 plus other mk1's and ten plus mk2's,including Rs 2000's and Rs1800 bdg with pinto in but still worth £8k at time lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I had that one and 20 plus other mk1's and ten plus mk2's,including Rs 2000's and Rs1800 bdg with pinto in but still worth £8k at time lol


 That's what I was trying to get .

The word Pinto.

A monster in it's time


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> That's what I was trying to get .
> 
> The word Pinto.
> 
> A monster in it's time


MATE RALLY CAM/VERNIER TIMING PULLY/RIMFLOW LARGE VALVES/GAS FLOWED AND PORTED/BRASS VALVE GUIDES/EVEN CERAMIC COATING/60 THOU OF HEAD MAKING 11/1 COMPRESSION ON FORGED PISTONS/2 X 45 DELORTO'S MATE 190 BHP IN A MATCHBOX ,,


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> MATE RALLY CAM/VERNIER TIMING PULLY/RIMFLOW LARGE VALVES/GAS FLOWED AND PORTED/BRASS VALVE GUIDES/EVEN CERAMIC COATING/60 THOU OF HEAD MAKING 11/1 COMPRESSION ON FORGED PISTONS/2 X 45 DELORTO'S MATE 190 BHP IN A MATCHBOX ,,


 & that is what's called a monster 

Had a mate with a 1.6 Tina converted to a Pinto.

Scared the living **** out of me in it I'll tell ya


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> & that is what's called a monster
> 
> Had a mate with a 1.6 Tina converted to a Pinto.
> 
> Scared the living **** out of me in it I'll tell ya


Lovely,

i did all gas flowing/porting myself too,i did three mk3 cortina's just head skim/port/polish weber off rs2000 for playing it in!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Lovely,
> 
> i did all gas flowing/porting myself too,i did three mk3 cortina's just head skim/port/polish weber off rs2000 for playing it in!


 Mate...that's some proper tuning.

Not like the zaust n filter job these days (although zaust n filter often works now due to emissions/noise regs)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Mate...that's some proper tuning.
> 
> Not like the zaust n filter job these days (although zaust n filter often works now due to emissions/noise regs)


Yes i mean 1600 now is 150bhp with that done?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I used to love a good fiddle with the webbers on my manta coup

self tune was richen then blast the **** out of it round the block (strobe on the belt for as much advance as poss )


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> I used to love a good fiddle with the webbers on my manta coup
> 
> self tune was richen then blast the **** out of it round the block (strobe on the belt for as much advance as poss )


Listening to twin 40 webbers on a mexico,fettling them on each bore to sound the same sssssssssshhhhhhhhh with a length of tube in ear like a doc


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hay mate,hope everything is ok?

Speak soon


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Hay mate,hope everything is ok?
> 
> Speak soon


 Cheers mate

I'm over here now lol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/210846-mr-x-2013-a.html


----------

